# Spray Tip Recommendation



## Larman (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi.

I have a titan xt 420 with a 517 tip. Is this the best tip to be using or should I go with another? I am doing exterior spraying.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

You should buy a couple different sizes and try them out. I find the 517 puts out way too much paint for my liking, but I know there are painters out there that use them...


----------



## damianjwalker (Feb 17, 2009)

The 517 is really to big for the 420, the rig struggles to keep up. But, the 515 is a perfect match for that particular rig doing exterior painting

Had to borrow a xt420 this week when my graco 390 crapped out...


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

There are different sizes for different applications, substrates, materials, weather, size , etc.

I keep a 211 313 415 517 219 as a staple and then a handful more.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> There are different sizes for different applications, substrates, materials, weather, size , etc.
> 
> I keep a 211 313 415 517 219 as a staple and then a handful more.


Just wonder what you use the 219 for? Isn't that a lot of paint in a small space.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

219! "You'll shoot your eye out kid"


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well the specs say it will shoot .42 gpm so a 517 will be ok.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Bender said:


> 219! "You'll shoot your eye out kid"


 
Now thats funny :thumbup:

Works great for cutting in with elastomeric or blockfiller


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Just wonder what you use the 219 for? Isn't that a lot of paint in a small space.


 
Gotta be quick. If youre moving that slow you might as well grab a brush :001_tongue:

Actually, a 219 in one hand and a brush in the other and you can move very quick with a heavy paint when back rolling/brushing.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> Gotta be quick. If youre moving that slow you might as well grab a brush :001_tongue:
> 
> Actually, a 219 in one hand and a brush in the other and you can move very quick with a heavy paint when back rolling/brushing.


Sounds good to me, thats what I like about paint talk a lot of different ideas that come together.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Bender said:


> 219! "You'll shoot your eye out kid"


The 2-19 isn't for painting. It's for cutting the lids off of paint cans to make cut buckets.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> The 2-19 isn't for painting. It's for cutting the lids off of paint cans to make cut buckets.


I think I have a 211 in the truck, I can handle that one


----------

